# Another huge win (Bucks)



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

97-95. Kedrick Brown the story of the night. He had a double double (14 pts, 10 rebs, and a lot of flying), he basically shut down Ray Allen, and so JR did so too on Cassell (well before the 4th quarter), it was a great game. With 3 guys out we won. Both Tony's (Battie and Delk) and Tommy (Heinsohn). It was fun, even Baker started to contribute (10 in the first quarter 5-5, would finish with 5-7) which gives us hope for Baker, he can score when given the ball, he can take it iside and then dish it outside, wow look at all the tallent we have.

JR lost his shooting, but not his assists and TO. In the last 4 games he started he had only *4 turnovers* that is scary.

Tommy-Award: Waltah McCarty (Charges, dunks, and a HUGE three)
Aqua-Award: E. Williams (Came up with 4 HUGE REBOUNDS)
Aqua-Rating: 9/10 (Good game, and I didn't even have to mention those two franchise players we have, what's-their-names?)


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

That was a great game. Tghis team is looking good, we have a point guard and a spark plug coming off the bench well actually 2 Waltah and KB

:topic: You were killed too


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> That was a great game. Tghis team is looking good, we have a point guard and a spark plug coming off the bench well actually 2 Waltah and KB
> 
> :topic: You were killed too


Battie is not gonna practice for the rest of the season, so maybe having him comming off the bench would benifit too. Imagine Baker starting Battie comming off the bench, its just wrong.
We still need a tough guy, (Long might be it), but in this years draft I would go with size first, then draft a PG, sinec the draft will be absolutely full of them.

:topic: I was like the first to go.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Battie is not gonna practice for the rest of the season, so maybe having him comming off the bench would benifit too. Imagine Baker starting Battie comming off the bench, its just wrong.
> ...


What kind of big guy would they draft because there are almost none available. Kedrick perkins is in high school and he's been slipping on most draft lists but he might go to college. So I don't know who they could draft to fill there problems


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> What kind of big guy would they draft because there are almost none available. Kedrick perkins is in high school and he's been slipping on most draft lists but he might go to college. So I don't know who they could draft to fill there problems


:topic: their not there... , this is getting way over my head.

Take a look at these guys, http://www.nbadraft.net/ there will be plenty available, we need a PF mostly (6-11, 7-0), possibly with Phillies pick, then with our pick we get a PG.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> :topic: their not there... , this is getting way over my head.
> ...



Right now they have us drafting a 7 footer who's 240 david harrison  . Some other possibilities are Chris marcus and Nick collison.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I dont want them to take a 6'11 250 lbs. kinda guy. It would be just like taking another Battie. Battie is good and I like him but we need a BIG center. So there would be no point in taking a small center.

If they can get a big center I would take a SF, SG, or a PG with the other pick. Bremer is good and should be our guy for the future. Delk is gonna be around for a few years. So we really dont need a PG. But if there is a decent pg around they should take him. The Celtics dont really have a backup SG. Will can play it or they can switch one of the pgs there. But I would take one that is kinda like Kedrick. Someone that is athletic and can jump. A guy that can come of the bench and provide some spark.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pantha, the reason I am saying to get a 6-11 center is because there will be no centers avaible, we could get some FAs, once again I'll ask you guys is it possible to offer mid-exception on a 6 year deal, with a 10% increase?


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah I know there wont be anyone big enough and I'm starting to think now that it wont really matter because there is noone big in the east. I too would like to know about the exception thing.

Maybe Chris Marcus will be there wherever they end up in the draft. I'm thinkin both there picks will be in the upper teens and maybe one in the low 20's


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pantha348</b>!
> Yeah I know there wont be anyone big enough and I'm starting to think now that it wont really matter because there is noone big in the east. I too would like to know about the exception thing.
> 
> Maybe Chris Marcus will be there wherever they end up in the draft. I'm thinkin both there picks will be in the upper teens and maybe one in the low 20's


I think the Phillies pick is gonna go in the upper 10's and ours in the lower 20's, and hey landing another Battie isn't bad at all, especially if he plays D like Batman. Battie isn't bad, its just that he doesn't get the ball very often, kinda like Baker, but he averages more point then Baker, because he is quicker for the rebounds.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not saying he is bad. I think he is good too but I would rather a center with some bulk. I sucks that Battie Wont be practicing for the rest of the year. Maybe it will be a good thing like Steve McNair and the Titans.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Thats why I think Chris Marcus is a perfect fit. He's 7'1 285, he's got bulk on im. But he has the possibility of injuries. But in the East a 6'11 250 center is good enough to take you to the finals.


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

Man.. great game.. I was happy to see Vin get the ball early.. made me think of that fat idiot on New England sports tonite sayin he has absolutely no inside game..
Kedricks officially a beast on the boards, you see that possession where he grabbed the ball twice over Ervin Johnson?? eek: all he needs is a solid offensive game and he'll have a great year..

I think we're ready for Philly tomorrow nite..

GO C's !!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> Thats why I think Chris Marcus is a perfect fit. He's 7'1 285, he's got bulk on im. But he has the possibility of injuries. But in the East a 6'11 250 center is good enough to take you to the finals.


Thats why I am asking about the 6 year mid-exception. Why draft a guy whos 7'1 but is gonna be injured?

With the 6 years mid-exception _we_ could make a run at B. Miller (Pacers), and/or M. Olowokandi (Clippers). A 6 year mid-exception deal would be:
1st year: 4,500,000
2nd year: 4,950,000
3rd year: 5,445,000
4th year: 5,989,500
5th year: 6,588,450
6th year: 7,200,000
---------------------------
Total 34,672,950 Million.

Now the only question is will our managment (I hate Gaston BTW), pay him that much it would sent them WAY into the thingy with the thingy (whatever its called I forgot), and they'll have to pay a huge tax, I don't think they'll be doing that, they said they'll go into paying the tax, but they never said they'll add players for it. 
If they want to or not they have to pay it (the tax) next year, thanks to our friend Paul (Gaston). (Did I mention I hate him)?







> Originally posted by <b>JBone4eva</b>!
> man.. great game.. I was happy to see Vin get the ball early.. made me think of that fat idiot on New England sports tonite sayin he has absolutely no inside game..
> Kedricks officially a beast on the boards, you see that possession where he grabbed the ball twice over Ervin Johnson?? eek: all he needs is a solid offensive game and he'll have a great year..
> 
> ...


That game was awsome, yeah we did blow a lead in the 4th (that shows how much we need Battie down the strech), but hey after you don't win there for 6 years, a win is a win.

Baker is the man, too bad we didn't give him the ball later on too, I wish that OB will keep using him, and the other players too, its not a bad trade after all.

Brown, I hate when he jumps so high, I get scared, remember one game when he almost jumped over Battie? that was scary too.
He can't find his shot, Tommy said that he shoots 18 footers like layups, its just that the confidance isn't there...yet. I hope he starts the next game.

I have said this a thousand times, letting EWill come off the bench makes him much more productive and usefull. He puts up better numbers from the bench and away then he does as a starter and at home.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Kedrick did have a pretty good offensive night - best of his career. If he gets the minutes, he'll get better and better. He can provide easy baskets because he runs ahead on the fast break and can finish. He's the only one on the team they run alley-oop plays for. Battie used to get some but with his knee, he probably won't anymore. The only thing in Kedrick's way is injury. He was emerging last year but then got injured. Same thing happened this year. I hope nothing else happens. I think he should remain a starter because Eric seems to play better off the bench. 

Things are really looking up if Kedrick, Bremer, and Baker continue to improve. Once we get Delk and Battie back and then incorporate Long, the playoffs might not be one and done.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mrsister</b>!
> Kedrick did have a pretty good offensive night - best of his career. If he gets the minutes, he'll get better and better. He can provide easy baskets because he runs ahead on the fast break and can finish. He's the only one on the team they run alley-oop plays for. Battie used to get some but with his knee, he probably won't anymore. The only thing in Kedrick's way is injury. He was emerging last year but then got injured. Same thing happened this year. I hope nothing else happens. I think he should remain a starter because Eric seems to play better off the bench.
> 
> Things are really looking up if Kedrick, Bremer, and Baker continue to improve. Once we get Delk and Battie back and then incorporate Long, the playoffs might not be one and done.


My point why Brown should jump lower, thats how he injured his foot this year, he tried to over jump and block a shoot, never got to the ball in time, and landed aquardly (big sp?) on his foot.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> My point why Brown should jump lower, thats how he injured his foot this year, he tried to over jump and block a shoot, never got to the ball in time, and landed aquardly (big sp?) on his foot.


I think you're right he does jump too high or too early and he ends up landing on someones foot or rolling his ankle


:topic: aquardly=awkwardly I won't tell anyone


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you're right he does jump too high or too early and he ends up landing on someones foot or rolling his ankle
> ...


:topic: I knew that, but see the other way it fits my name :laugh:

Tell anyone you want I am dead already. :laugh:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Speaking of the draft, there are several Eurocenters who are better than Marcus, although none with that kind of bulk.

IMHO the C's don't need a 7 footer. They need someone 6-9 or so who is a black belt in karate.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Speaking of the draft, there are several Eurocenters who are better than Marcus, although none with that kind of bulk.
> 
> IMHO the C's don't need a 7 footer. They need someone 6-9 or so who is a black belt in karate.


:laugh:, black belt guy. 

I don't think we'll get anyone from Europe, because Wallace didn't have anyone go over there this and last year to scout. Did you know that he wanted to draft Nowitzki (sp?), but the Mavs made a trade on draft day, and got the number 9 pick. So if we had someone go scouting over there, then I'd say we definitly will draft someone from Europe. But thats not the case we have been left out from that and other parts of the world, thanks to our dearest friend Paul "Thanks Dad" Gaston.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Wallace knows perfectly well what is available in Europe. It is his business to know.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Wallace knows perfectly well what is available in Europe. It is his business to know.


The thing is Wallace didn't give him approval to go to Europe last year (no first round pick), and this year is probably too late. But I heard he's got some connections over there...so you never know.


----------

